# #PI1027: AC Off Due to High Engine Temp Message on DIC - (Jul 30, 2013)



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subject: AC Off Due to High Engine Temp Message on DIC

Models: 2013 Chevrolet Cruze (U.S. and Canada Only)
Equipped with 1.4L Engine (RPO LUV)
This PI replaces PIP5103A. Please discard PIP5103A.

Condition/Concern
Some customers may comment on a DIC message 'AC Off Due to High Engine Temp.' They may also comment that the cruise control is disabled, and you may find that the coolant temp gauge is defaulted to COLD. There will also be DTC P0128 set current or in history. See the photo below.

Object ID: 3358686Click here for detailed picture of the image.
Recommendation/Instructions
Inspect for signs of the engine overheating, which include the following:

Engine temperature gauge is in the red (overheat) zone.
Engine coolant overflowing from the coolant recovery reservoir and/or radiator cap while the engine is running.
Low coolant level in the coolant reservoir.
If the engine shows signs of overheating, follow Engine overheating diagnostic in SI. If the engine DOES NOT show signs of overheating, install new ECM calibration.

An updated software calibration has been released to address this concern. Reprogram the engine control module using the Service Programming System (SPS) with the latest calibrations available on TIS2WEB. Refer to the Engine Control Module Programming and Setup procedure in SI.

Warranty Information
For vehicles repaired under warranty, use:

Labor Operation
Description
Labor Time
2810075
Engine Control Module Reprogramming with SPS
Use Published Labor Operation Time


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seen quite a few people with this one glad they got it fixed

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ditto rmass09.


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

I'm actually waiting at the dealership for this reason


----------



## ryanjeffries (Sep 17, 2013)

I will keep this short and not go in to every detail, but I am going to chime in on this post because it pertains to me. I bought a brand new Chevy Cruze in November '12. Within 2 weeks and a couple hundred miles, I began getting this same message. Sometimes it would say "...Due to high engine temperature" and sometimes it would say "... due to engine overheating" It would always happen after about 5 minutes of driving on my way in to work. Between December and March my vehicle was at the dealership a total of 9 or 10 times, and in that time span I actually had possession of my brand new vehicle a total of about 2 weeks in all. In those 9 or 10 times, they replaced the thermostat twice, reprogrammed the computer multiple times and did many many more things that I just cant remember off the top of my head. Ultimately, each time I was told from the dealership owner and the shop manager that they had never seen this issue before and didn't know what was causing it. They were just guessing what to do. They were in contact with GM engineers and even brought people in from GM to try and figure it out. The last time I took it in to the shop, they actually pulled the whole engine, transmission and all the wiring out of the vehicle to try and figure it out. You can imagine my anger. Keep in mind, this was a BRAND NEW CAR. Throughout the process, I was dealing with GM and the BBB autoline and various legal people and noone was wanting to replace the car for me. I had made 4 car payments at this point and they didn't even want to give me that money back, even though I had not had possession of the car during this time. Push came to shove and the day I was going to file the lemon law lawsuit against them, they called and made a deal with me. They gave me my payments back, replaced the vehicle with a new one and paid all fees associated with re-registering the 2nd new vehicle. etc etc etc. I am now 10,400 miles in to the new replacement vehicle that they gave me, and just today, this new car shot up the same message again for the first time. After the hassle with GM's customer service and everything I went through trying to get them to replace the original car, I will be taking this one back in to get fixed, then come next year at tax time, It will be getting traded in for a ford or toyota. I am done with GM products for the forseeable future. Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in to the discussion.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ryan: Where in the country are you located and who is the dealer?


----------



## ryanjeffries (Sep 17, 2013)

I am in Indiana. The dealership is Barry Bunker Chevrolet in Marion.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if a couple of tanks of 93 octane would see the message disappear? It hasn't been that hot there (over 90 degrees), has it?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I just got this message today. Only about 3 seconds, and then, it went off by itself.

Plenty of coolant in the overflow tank.. Watched the DIC most all day, and the temp reported 209-220 Thinking stuck thermostat..

about 9am... Mid 50s outside. Never did it again all day.


----------



## travva (Nov 13, 2013)

So my cruze started exhibiting this problem in the past few days. To the pint where the engine power was reduced and I was forced to pull over. My car was taken in today and I informed the dealer that the cap for the coolant reservoir was missing. They tried to tell me that if they test it tomorrow and actual repairs ads needed, they don't be covered under warranty. This seems completely unbelievable and I'm not sure if it's even "legal". My car has 11.5k miles on it and I've has it less than a year. I'm going to try and go talk to them tomorrow but what are my options here? I'm so upset. They also kept my car all day and did nothing except replace the missing cap and fill the coolant up. They didn't even offer me a loaner car tonight so I has to get a ride home like a schmuck.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I'm wondering if a couple of tanks of 93 octane would see the message disappear? ...


The only thing that's going to disappear running 93 in your Cruze is the money in your wallet.

So, the fix for this condition is a software update in the ECM? I got this message the other day and just assumed it was a thermostat (or related) issue and had my local shop "fix" it (plus replace what he said was a leaking water pump) only to have the message return yesterday, 24 hours after picking the car up. I should have taken it to a Chevy dealer, but my bad in assuming it was hardware not software. I'll update this post when this issue is resolved.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

Update: Turns out, my water pump actually had a small leak in it. Got that replaced and the thermostat, then code returned. Guy forgot to turn code off. Got that done, so hopefully all's well now.


EDIT: Code came back, dealer won't deal with it on warranty, so PM sent to Stacy of GM Customer Service (member here) on June 6, 2014.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

rand49er said:


> ... EDIT: Code came back, dealer won't deal with it on warranty, so PM sent to Stacy of GM Customer Service (member here) on June 6, 2014.


GM Customer Service was of little help.

Went to another dealer, they changed out the thermostat (again), reflashed the ECM, flushed the coolant system (at my expense), and sent me on my way. Later that day, the message returned ... "AC Off due to ..." Made another appointment with the dealer, and this time they changed out this sensor because it was leaking. By the way, it was NOT COVERED under the powertrain warranty because "it is a bolt-on part." I kid you not.




If this doesn't cure the problem, I will return to post another update.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what is the ambient temperature when you get this error message? Are the radiator cooling fans running when this occurs? What octane gas are you using? Does this happen at highway speeds or in city driving?


----------



## CruzeMXC (Sep 25, 2014)

*Video to fix AC issue*

I had this issue and fixed it: Here is a video I made. Hopefully it's this easy for everyone to fix.

Chevy Cruze AC Off Due to High Engine Temp - YouTube


mcg75 said:


> Subject: AC Off Due to High Engine Temp Message on DIC
> 
> Models: 2013 Chevrolet Cruze (U.S. and Canada Only)
> Equipped with 1.4L Engine (RPO LUV)
> ...


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruz and my car came up with this message as well AC off due to engine overheat how do I reprogram the service module?can I do it myself or do I have to take it to the dealership


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a 2014 Cruze A/C off due to high engine temp
Its a 1.8L Cruze and it is doing the whole "A/C off due to high engine temp". After that message the temp gauge continues to rise and says "engine overheated idle engine". My car has been overheating. My heat won’t work. I keep smelling antifreeze. Coolant level was extremely low. I added coolant dexcool 3 times. I bought this car off the local Chevy dealer lot where I got it brand new in 2014. We have had nothing but issues with this cruise. It’s just a little under 4 years old. Replaced battery in 2015 at a year and we have kept it maintained and up to par. I just rounded over 103,000 miles. If this is such a common problem why is it not being paid for by GM. Can’t trade car in because they don’t give you anything for it. This car is a nightmare. My car has electrical problems to with the radio and dashboard going off and blinking on and off. If the dealer can’t see the problem then there is no problem. I have videos and pictures and the dealership is trying to charge an arm and a leg. My car is at dealership right now and they are keeping it overnight. Right now we know for sure there is a big leak from the radiator hose. Help! Is this not covered under anything?


----------



## ahsaid (Jun 14, 2018)

My cruze is 2014 LS 1.8, it has only 22,000 miles and I got the same problem today. The temp gauge went a little bit higher than the middle (at 5 o’clock position). But the fan kicked in and made the temp to return to normal (at 7 o'clock position). Not sure if the thermostat stuck or delayed or it is low coolant?


----------



## zach26 (Sep 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze A/C off due to high engine temp
> Its a 1.8L Cruze and it is doing the whole "A/C off due to high engine temp". After that message the temp gauge continues to rise and says "engine overheated idle engine". My car has been overheating. My heat won’t work. I keep smelling antifreeze. Coolant level was extremely low. I added coolant dexcool 3 times. I bought this car off the local Chevy dealer lot where I got it brand new in 2014. We have had nothing but issues with this cruise. It’s just a little under 4 years old. Replaced battery in 2015 at a year and we have kept it maintained and up to par. I just rounded over 103,000 miles. If this is such a common problem why is it not being paid for by GM. Can’t trade car in because they don’t give you anything for it. This car is a nightmare. My car has electrical problems to with the radio and dashboard going off and blinking on and off. If the dealer can’t see the problem then there is no problem. I have videos and pictures and the dealership is trying to charge an arm and a leg. My car is at dealership right now and they are keeping it overnight. Right now we know for sure there is a big leak from the radiator hose. Help! Is this not covered under anything?


 WHAT WAS THE PROBLEM WITH YOURS? WHAT DID THEY REPLACE AND DID YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES AFTER?


----------

